# Poor Aquaman



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha...think superman might break the toilet if he tried that..might as well get superman to throw him into the ocean


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny and so appropriate.

For my big disposals, I bag them, freeze them and wait until next weeks trash.
Superman not required.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

lol.............good one!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


>


ROFLMAO !!
.........Dave Dave Dave .....why why why .......priceless 


hp10BII said:


> Funny and so appropriate.
> 
> .


.....oouch .....you guys are mean ..I gotta save that one


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

OH ...And I see Batman is going after the horse shoes I've been talking about


----------

